# Smirnoff bottle



## possession (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,

 I found this bottle of Smirnoff when we were clearing out an old liquor cabinet at the weekend and I wondered if anyone could tell me how old it is and whether it is an object worth preserving (it is sealed) or whether I should just drink it (not that tempting unless Smirnoff used to taste a whole lot better than it does now)?

 It has 1818 in the glass at the top of the body where it meets the neck and a really nice big raised heraldic crest design in the glass on the back of the bottle. Apologies for the low picture quality (webcam job).

 Thanks!


----------



## recusant (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi possession and welcome to the forum.Bottles with metal screw tops,I think that is what I am seeing,are not old.The date is probably when the company was established or some other notable time.As you can see from this first picture,my bottle has a large bold date of 1608.This was when this fine Irish Whiskey was granted its license to distill.


----------



## recusant (Sep 2, 2010)

Sadly though,I bought it last week in New Hampshire on my way home and it is not 1608 vintage whiskey.I say,drink up!


----------



## possession (Sep 2, 2010)

I wasn't thinking that it was from 1818 else I wouldn't have posted in the After 1900 forum. I was just wondering whether it was 90s or 80s or possibly earlier (certainly it's not going to be pre-1975).


----------



## recusant (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry,I didnt notice where you posted it.Anyway,its contents are its only value.


----------



## possession (Sep 2, 2010)

Or in other words, my enjoyment of the pretty glass bottle is its only value.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd team that one up with this other time-tested brand.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 2, 2010)

..one day someone will ask about his one.. tonight it's one of my brewskies.. ..kinda deceptive, doncha think?


----------

